# FreeBSD 9.0 CD Booter?



## Draucia (Apr 9, 2012)

I decided to give FreeBSD 9.0 another go, and I was very impressed by the installer. It automatically configured my wireless network, and doing the partitioning was easy. But now when I click F12, select boot device, and select my Ubuntu LiveCD (have to change the boot flag to Windows with GParted to allow windows to dual boot with FreeBSD), it comes up with "CD BOOTER 1.2" and boots FreeBSD? Wtf? I can't boot anything but FreeBSD now. How can I turn off this FreeBSD CD Booter 1.2 and boot to my Ubuntu live CD?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 9, 2012)

AFAIK, "CD Booter" only shows when the actual FreeBSD CD is being used.  So make sure your Ubuntu CD is not actually a FreeBSD CD, and that the FreeBSD install CD isn't still in another CD drive.


----------



## Draucia (Apr 9, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> AFAIK, "CD Booter" only shows when the actual FreeBSD CD is being used.  So make sure your Ubuntu CD is not actually a FreeBSD CD, and that the FreeBSD install CD isn't still in another CD drive.



Yup, I'm retarded. I had two discs without labels on them. :S I thought it was booting into actual FreeBSD. Well anyways, I had to re-install windows because I somehow managed to screw up the partition table on my windows partition (trying to make it boot first). I'll be re-attempting to install FreeBSD.


What's the easiest way to set up a dual boot with Win7?


----------



## fonz (Apr 9, 2012)

Draucia said:
			
		

> What's the easiest way to set up a dual boot with Win7?



There's a HOWTO somewhere in the HOWTO forum. It can probably be found with this forum's search feature, although it may or may not be the first hit you get.

Fonz


----------

